# Replace x-fusion 02RC



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a 2007 Rockhopper XC FSR and need to replace the rear shock (x-fusion O2RC) I've emailed specialized and called x-fusion. No one seems to be able to help at all. Has anyone done this and can help ?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

figure out the eye to eye and stroke then buy what you want. A touch of research could answer that


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Table Of Contents - Specialized FSRXC Owner's Manual [Page 3]


View and Download Specialized FSRXC owner's manual online. Suspension bikes. FSRXC bicycle pdf manual download. Table of Contents: Introduction - Page 4; Seat Post / Fork Compatibility - Page 7; Accessories - Page 8; Frame Features - Page 9; Frame Geometry - Page 10; Shock Setup - Page...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

The problem with this shock is it is 7” eye to eye and a 1.6” travel. 
As for mounting, it’s 15.5mm

it’s just a weird measurement…


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Service the O2rc?


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

phantoj said:


> Service the O2rc?


Im going to try that on Monday. It's hard to find the rebuild kits for them. X-fusion doesn't have them. Any suggestions for a company specializing in rebuilds


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen some on eBay, what's the problem, though?

On my O2, one of the shims that is used as a check valve had broken and that caused rebound damping to go away.


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

phantoj said:


> I've seen some on eBay, what's the problem, though?


it won't hold air. I'd like to have it completely rebuilt. I know the damper will need to refilled with oil and serviced as well as the air can.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

pm dougal he might be able to steer you in the right direction. post in shocks and suspension, it might get more hits/help


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> pm dougal he might be able to steer you in the right direction. post in shocks and suspension, it might get more hits/help


Here's some good news! I worked with a local bike shop and was pointed to Risse Racing in Oregon. Risse gave me a price of *$175* to fully rebuild the shock.

I did try Mad Suspension (the official X-Fusion service company), but they would not rebuild the shock. They offered to build a new shock for *$430*. They also said they'd give me a $100 credit if I turned mine in.

In the end *$175 *made more sense than paying $330 for a new custom shock. I should have the shock back in 3-4 weeks. I'll post back when I have it.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> nice


I’m pretty excited. I setup the rma and shipped it yesterday. 

Now I have to wait that 3-4 week turnaround. Here’s hoping there won’t be any issues!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

longest month ever.


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> longest month ever.


i may or may not have already hit "Refresh Tracking History" a few hundred times already to see where the shipment was....just in case. Yeah, it's going to be a long month.


----------

